# What's up with the 4's lately??



## StaffordCountyJim (Oct 19, 2017)

Last several riders have given me 4's. Not a clue why. I have 102 rides - 4.85 at the moment. For all you "veterans" - is this good, bad, ugly? I realize you're not on double-secret probation until you're 4.6 - but at this rate of 4's... ??? Everything's great - car new and spotless, I hold the door, ask how their day is, converse if they want to, ask if everything ok - I get 4's lately? A little miffed. I believe a revolt is in order to do away with this rating system. Idiotic.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Pax treat us as a white give car service for $6 to $8 rides.
Ratings is a complete sham.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It's normal. It comes in waves it seems like.


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

4.85 is excellent dont sweat over it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybe passengers don’t like you holding the door, they think you are doing this for tips.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

I agree with pat. Don’t oversell.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't start conversations with them too. City people are stuckup and pretentious. Just say hi and give them an insincere thank you and it's good enough

I help them with their luggage tho because i don't want these idiots to scratch up my bumper


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Are you working a new area or time of day? Often just doing that will radically affect your ratings. 

Otherwise double check to make sure someone didn't throw down a napkin or something on the floor. Or else there is some bird crap near the door handle or something.

Also double check your BO and air freshener. Did you just put one up where it could be too strong???


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

StaffordCountyJim said:


> Last several riders have given me 4's. Not a clue why. I have 102 rides - 4.85 at the moment. For all you "veterans" - is this good, bad, ugly? I realize you're not on double-secret probation until you're 4.6 - but at this rate of 4's... ??? Everything's great - car new and spotless, I hold the door, ask how their day is, converse if they want to, ask if everything ok - I get 4's lately? A little miffed. I believe a revolt is in order to do away with this rating system. Idiotic.


Were all 102 rides rated? The ratings will obviously fluctuate a lot more during the first 100 rides and will even out as you get 200-250 under your belt. I maintain a 4.95 (after 1,588 rides of which 670 were rated). Keep up the good work Jim!!!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I agree that holding the door is too much. Unless they are elderly or disabled or such. Sometimes I will simply open the door for a female passenger in the back when I am on my way to get luggage from the trunk but that is it. Holding the door like you are a limo could be counter-productive for ratings. Especially with a younger crowd.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

htboston said:


> Don't start conversations with them too. City people are stuckup and pretentious. Just say hi and give them an insincere thank you and it's good enough
> 
> I help them with their luggage tho because i don't want these idiots to scratch up my bumper


Not everyone can get away with silence though. Only certain types of people. Sometimes I manage to pull off "that type" but it doesn't come natural since I don't look like that type. Remember, humans judge by the cover. They couldn't care less about who you actually are as a person. It's all part of humanities insatiable lust to play god. If you're getting 4's, it just means people love hating you and want you to hate yourself just like they hate themselves. Best thing you can do is make a silent prayer that something bad happens to them. That's what I do. God hates them and you should too!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

StaffordCountyJim said:


> Last several riders have given me 4's. Not a clue why. I have 102 rides - 4.85 at the moment. For all you "veterans" - is this good, bad, ugly? I realize you're not on double-secret probation until you're 4.6 - but at this rate of 4's... ??? Everything's great - car new and spotless, I hold the door, ask how their day is, converse if they want to, ask if everything ok - I get 4's lately? A little miffed. I believe a revolt is in order to do away with this rating system. Idiotic.


You sound nice but there's no need to hold doors open for people - that may be your downfall right there. If I was a pax running out to my Uber and the driver was standing there at an open door like a private chauffeur, I'd think it was a bit extreme. It's like you're trying a little too hard, a little too eager.

Try dropping that step for a few weeks to see if your rating goes up. I bet it will.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You're a 4.85 and you want to do away with the rating system? I don't understand people on here.


----------

